# Best Replacement Tires?



## Teriyaki (Jan 9, 2005)

The stock tires on my 05 Pathfinder aren't doing the job for me at all. Squeking here and slipping there. They are truly, only for mud and snow, both of which we rarely get into here in the city. In the rain, I feel like i'm not in contact with the road anymore with these "General" tires. 

I'm thinking of upgrading to 255/65/16's. 

Those more experienced in this field, which would you recommend for city and rain driving?. Of course, the best balance between quality and price would be ideal, but lets just get together some suggestions first ?. Thanks!!


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes the Generals are bad from what I have been reading. You can go up to 265/75 R16 if you wanted (there is no clearance difference between the model that comes with the 265 vs your model with the 245 stock)

Michelin LTX M/S are very nice (130 for 255/65 @ tirerack). I has a set on a Bronco II many years back. 

Bridgestone Dueler HT is also a decent tire



Personally I would stay away from goodyear, I had a set of thier highway tires on a 97 dakota that went to hell in under 20K miles, very odd wear patterns - replaced with a set of scorpions and all was well. 

Tierack is a good place to start

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=HAS


----------



## shift_ (Jun 12, 2005)

Teriyaki said:


> The stock tires on my 05 Pathfinder aren't doing the job for me at all. Squeking here and slipping there. They are truly, only for mud and snow, both of which we rarely get into here in the city. In the rain, I feel like i'm not in contact with the road anymore with these "General" tires.
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to 255/65/16's.
> 
> Those more experienced in this field, which would you recommend for city and rain driving?. Of course, the best balance between quality and price would be ideal, but lets just get together some suggestions first ?. Thanks!!


HI. I just got the Yokohama Geolandar H/T-S tires. These:http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Yokohama&tireModel=Geolandar+H/T-S+G051

I had slippage issues on wet boat ramp. I found out the OE tires were the problem. I just got the Yokohama Geolandar H/T-S rear tires installed last night. Tomorrow off I go to the boat ramp pulling my boat. Will post how they do,.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The Geolanders as said are a great choice. They are moderately priced, well rated, have an exceptionally high treadwear, and offer trims that vary for touring to full ofroading.


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

Zac said:


> The Geolanders as said are a great choice. They are moderately priced, well rated, have an exceptionally high treadwear, and offer trims that vary for touring to full ofroading.



To add to Geolanders, had a set of the AT Geolanders on my Jeep Cherokee , very good in the snow and rain, and sticky when it was dry. They did seem to wear a bit funny, but that was probably the 100k miles on the front end of the Cherokee doing that


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Ditto on the Pirelli Scorpion P Zeros. Excellent on dry and wet roads. Have owned 2 sets. Got over 20k no problem. Only thing is they are a summer tire and will not go anywhere in snow. on anything else, they stuck like glue. :thumbup:


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

astreamk1 said:


> Ditto on the Pirelli Scorpion P Zeros. Excellent on dry and wet roads. Have owned 2 sets. Got over 20k no problem. Only thing is they are a summer tire and will not go anywhere in snow. on anything else, they stuck like glue. :thumbup:



Actually if you are talking bout my post they were Scorpion ATs, And I got 30+K miles out of them 

Hmm history of tires

97 Dakota -->> Goodyear (Integrity?) OEM --> Scorpion AT
99 Jeep Cherokee --> OEM Wrangler Hgwy --> Wrangler AT/S --> Scorpion AT --> Geolander AT
05 Pathfinder --> BFG Rugged Trail -->?

So far I find Tires make the single biggest impact on a cars performace, and are probably the most cost effective performace enhancement you can make too. So choose wiselyTeriyaki....


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah I thought you meant the P Zero's . They are an awesome tire, but like I said, are rated as a summer performance tire only. I ran them on an S10 that never seen snow. Definitely a huge improvement in grip. in most cases hanging on way past the capabilities of the truck's suspension. almost scary.


----------



## markynature (Jun 7, 2005)

generic said:


> Yes the Generals are bad from what I have been reading. You can go up to 265/75 R16 if you wanted (there is no clearance difference between the model that comes with the 265 vs your model with the 245 stock)
> 
> Michelin LTX M/S are very nice (130 for 255/65 @ tirerack). I has a set on a Bronco II many years back.
> 
> ...


 I thought the same thing about the Bridgestone Dueler HT and went with the Michelin LTX instead based on the rating from TireRack.com. Don't get me wrong I like the Michelins but every where I go people praise the Bridgestone Dueler HT. Theya re a great tire. But them from Tirerack.com and get them installed. You'll save around $50.


----------



## Teriyaki (Jan 9, 2005)

I looked around, and got recommened to this: Toyo Proxes S/T.

They're getting pretty good reviews all around and decently priced. Although not a BIG brand name, it seems promising. They also come in 275/60/16's which are the maximum the Pathy can handle I believe. Correct me if i'm wrong please.


----------



## markynature (Jun 7, 2005)

Teriyaki said:


> I looked around, and got recommened to this: Toyo Proxes S/T.
> 
> They're getting pretty good reviews all around and decently priced. Although not a BIG brand name, it seems promising. They also come in 275/60/16's which are the maximum the Pathy can handle I believe. Correct me if i'm wrong please.



STAY AWAY FROM THE TOYO's!!!!!!!!!!!!! REALLY!!!!!!!

I have them on my wife's Maxima and I hate them! They are loud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't do it man! Really! PROXES SUCK! CHEAP! CHEAP! CHEAP! 
Don't believe me? Go to a used car lot and look at what new tires they put on the cars!

Check this out

http://www.1010tires.com/tirereviews/Toyo_Proxes_FZ4_tire_reviews.html


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

Teriyaki said:


> 275/60/16's which are the maximum the Pathy can handle I believe. Correct me if i'm wrong please.



Looks like the 05 Xterra (real similar mechnicals) can take 285s with a little rubbing

http://www.xterraownersclub.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=78;t=000208#000000


The rugged trails on the off road are 265/75 R16 = 31.7" in diameter from BFG website, the 285s above work out to about 33" in diameter

Stay under 32" and you should have no issues.


----------



## Teriyaki (Jan 9, 2005)

Hmm.. Weird how the other tires in the Proxes line have been dissed while the S/T has been praised. Maybe Toyo is better at SUV tires than they are at passenger car ones?. Heres a few choice review from the very same site. 1010tires, in which I just visited yesterday and the sales recommened them as well. 

"03 Pathfinder LE - I have the 255/45/20 105V, to replace my oem 245/65/17 105S. wow light years apart. these are the best tires i have ever bought, @ 200 each , very good foe what i am getting. 500 km on them so far.if you are looking for the best, try them also Toyo has 500 miles test so you can judge them. what a tire what a company, P.S i am not in anyway shape or form connected to Toyo or their dealers, just the common "Joe" Cheers,"

"1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee - 255/55/18 tires. They grip super well and wear just as good. I ran them for 20,000 miles and they still had 1/2 tread left. pretty good for a v-rated tire that i didnt drive easy on. I even took them to tahoe several times and through one blizzard. I had no problem getting out of a couple feet of powder and no issues on roads that were only snow and ice. Granted I have a pretty good 4wd system and I drove nice and slow, not trying to make quick movements, etc."

Actually, I havn't seen ONE negative comment on them so far. Thats really weird.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

I will take the Yokohama Geolander..... they are not too expensive and have good review on Tirerack.


----------



## shift_ (Jun 12, 2005)

patrick39 said:


> I will take the Yokohama Geolander..... they are not too expensive and have good review on Tirerack.



I really like these tires man. Since I only have them in the rear. They do feel like GLUE to the road. I got mine for $92 or $94 @ tirerack.com the other day. They ship fast also. Highly recommend them. Plan to order the other 2 maybe in 3 weeks to put on the front rims. :hal:


----------



## Jebus23 (Jun 16, 2005)

i have toyo open country on mt pathy and they are excellent. NOT loud as that other dude stated above. the only bad thing about em is the price. allitle over a hundred for each tire.


----------



## Teriyaki (Jan 9, 2005)

The Toyo S/T's are going to be costing me around $200usd installed. Not the cheapest, but also not the priciest around. No ordering on Tirerack option for me because they don't carry Toyo's. And it seems 1010tires charges different prices depending on currency. They ended up $3.00 more per tire than I can get them locally :fluffy:


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Jebus23 said:


> i have toyo open country on mt pathy and they are excellent. NOT loud as that other dude stated above. the only bad thing about em is the price. allitle over a hundred for each tire.


I was also considering the Open Country A/T to see about the trade in on the Rugged Trails.


----------



## penaltybox (Jun 1, 2005)

cwescapexlt4x4 said:


> I was also considering the Open Country A/T to see about the trade in on the Rugged Trails.


After 25+ years of buying tires of which most were on nothing but Goodyears . I have recently been extremely empressed with the Michelin ltx m/s I had a set that went 70k on my Safari van which is 6300 lbs and my HB truck that I recently took off and put on the van . They are probably the best bang for the buck in tires that I can see for now .


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

i think it's a very high rating.


http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=Dueler+A/T+Revo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^looks like a helluva tyre to me and w/ a 500 treadwear rating, it will last a very long time.


----------

